# Lindsay Lohan versöhnt sich mit ihrem Vater!



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

*Wer hätte noch daran geglaubt?
Lindsay Lohan versöhnt sich mit ihrem Vater!*​

Wer hätte das gedacht? Lindsay Lohan (24) und ihr Vater Michael (50) haben sich anscheinend ausgesöhnt. In der Entzugsklinik, in der Lindsay noch bis zum 3. Januar 2011 bleiben muss, kam er sie jetzt besuchen.

„Es war eine emotionale Wiedervereinigung... Es gab Umarmungen, Küsse und auch einige Tränen als Michael und Lindsay sich zum ersten Mal wiedersahen“, erzählte ein Insider gegenüber RadarOnline.com. Die beiden verbrachten einige Stunden miteinander und sprachen sich scheinbar aus. „Es war kein zufälliges Treffen, es war ein gut vorausgeplantes Zusammentreffen“, berichtete die Quelle weiter. Sogar zusammen einkaufen gegangen sollen die beiden sein.

Hört sich ganz so an, als hätte Lindsay ihre Meinung über ihren Vater geändert und ihm nicht mehr die Schuld an ihrer Drogenabhängigkeit gibt. Ihr Vater will sich nun eigentlich nicht mehr zu seiner Tochter äußern, sagte nun aber doch voller Zuversicht: „Wie auch immer, was ich sagen werde ist, dass ich ein unglaublich stolzer Vater heute Abend bin. Meine Tochter macht außerordentlich gute Fortschritte.“

Dieses Mal will Michael wohl alles richtig machen, davon ist auch ein Bekannter der Schauspielerin überzeugt. Mal sehen ob es ihm dieses Mal gelingt oder ob es bald zum nächsten Eklat kommt. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2010)

kann man nur redaktionell zur Kenntnis nehmen, wer weiss, wie es weitergeht...


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2010)

Wenn sie sich mit den Vater versöhnt hat nimmt sie garantiert wieder Drogen


----------

